

How NSA tracks all German Tor users as 'extremists' - panarky
http://rt.com/news/170208-nsa-spies-tor-users/

======
panarky
I don't usually consider RT to be a reliable source, but this article is a
summary of one in German[0], co-authored by Jacob Appelbaum.

    
    
      An interest in Tor is not the only way to make it to NSA’s watch
      list. Even web searches for other encryption software makes you
      a target as well, the report said.
    
      Disturbingly, NSA programmer comments in the source code label
      those picked up by the American system “extremists.”
    

[0] [http://www.tagesschau.de/inland/nsa-
xkeyscore-100.html](http://www.tagesschau.de/inland/nsa-xkeyscore-100.html)

